# You know how Goldens smile....



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He looks like Barnabus Collins !!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is not helping my fear of cats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, I've never seen a cat smile before, it's great.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

A little scary. Beautiful cat. Looks like our George.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

It's a nice little vampire cat you got there!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, Thanks you guys!!! Truth be told he's not actually smiling! He's actually got really long fangs! My vet even commented on it! His teeth always poke out the bottom. 

Bentley's Mom, don't let this scare you, he's never raised a paw to anyone (other then Brew) He's really gentle!


----------

